# cooling system for my shop



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

This fan will follow me everywhere I go in my shop. Here is the pic.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All you need to do is keep the window open and your shop will be dust free.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

At least you won't be lonely, I mean with the fan following you around all the time and such. :haha: :haha:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry don't forget my radio.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Glen, I agree with Jerry. Do you have it on a leash?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Good plan Glenmore! As much time as you are spending in the shop, rumor has it that Nancy is not letting you come upstairs anymore and you are building in all the comfort you can down there :jester:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob said:


> Good plan Glenmore! As much time as you are spending in the shop, rumor has it that Nancy is not letting you come upstairs anymore and you are building in all the comfort you can down there :jester:


What!? that is by my choice. Although, Nancy does appreciate it. It is our time away from one and other. Which is real good most of the time. :jester:


----------

